# Carrier Air V Problem (Green Light Blinks 4 Times)



## Joey Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

My (2008) Carrier Air V has a green light blinking 4 times. The air will turn on for about 15 minutes then cut off. I have tried killing all the power then turning it back on, with the same results. I have the service manual and see that it say that disabling the compressor malfunction test switch may take care of the problem, but it don't tell you where it is located. The green light is solid while running, it doesn't start blinking until the condenser turns off. The only other light that is blinking is the red light. I did replace the PCB because the old one was bad. The new one does have one extra set of wires on it , that the old one didn't, but the numbers match and everything else works fine. I don't know if I need to bypass the extra wires or something. Its almost like its a pressure switch telling it to cut off, or the thermostat. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The manual states on page 24, Table 2-1 that 4 flashes means OUTDOOR COIL - THERMISTOR FAILURE.

This is the link to the manual : http://www.gmcmi.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Carrier-AirV-service-manual.pdf

Hope this helps.

Good luck

Leigh

EDIT: I have been reading the manual and am not sure how much help this post is for you. I'll try to find more information.


----------



## Joey Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info but no luck. Everything seems to work right for about 20 minutes. Then the unit cycles and turns off. I turn it right back on and it comes back on. So don't think its the compressor. seems to run great for them 20 minutes.


----------



## OutbackerRat (Sep 2, 2018)

Joey Joe,

I just replaced my Carrier Air V with the Coleman Mach and I am having the exact same issue. It works fine for about 20 minutes then quits with the light blinking 4 times. Did you solve your issue and, if so, would you mind sharing what you did to solve it?

Thank you,

Andy


----------

